# Nova estação na Mata dos Medos (Charneca de Caparica)



## hvalentim (21 Mar 2013 às 15:08)

Olá!

Depois de uma experiência precocemente abortada com uma Oregon WMR100 aqui há uns anos é com satisfação que anuncio uma nova estação na zona da Charneca de Caparica.

Seguem-se as costumeiras fotos da instalação.







_Leg.:_ Trata-se Modelo Watson (Fine Offset) W-8681-Solar, melhorado com um radiation Shield elaborado com 11 pratos de melamina.






_Leg.:_ O mastro no ponto mais elevado (anemómetro) ergue-se cerca de 3 metros sobre o telhado (o qual, por seu turno, está cerca de 7 metros acima do solo).






_Leg.:_ Imagem colhida na base/mastro da estação. Cerca de 1,5 m abaixo do anemómetro (no ponto de fixação dos cabos). Os pontos cardeais estão indicados com uma letra vermelha sobre o horizonte.

A estação está a transmitir dados para o Weather Undeground - ID ALMADAC2 >>

Está também disponível e ainda em desenvolvimento uma homepage própria aqui >>.

Como software estou a usar o Cumulus que revelou ter melhor suporte para o _data logger _deste modelo que o Weather Display, o que é muito importante pois não a conto ter ligada permanenetemente.

Espero que gostem e possa ser útil.

Abraço.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 15:17)

Boas

Boa instalação, venham de lá então esses registos! 

Reparei no WU, nos dados da radiação solar, não são da Watson certo ?


----------



## hvalentim (21 Mar 2013 às 16:17)

Olá,

Os dados da radiação solar, bem como os lux  e o UV index são mesmo os da Watson.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 16:20)

hvalentim disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Os dados da radiação solar, bem como os lux  e o UV index são mesmo os da Watson.



Hum...tenho a PCE que é um clone da Watson e nunca consegui ter dados da radiação solar


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 16:22)

Parabéns pela instalação. Mastro não muito alto como o teu é o ideal, devido ás vibrações que o vento provoca normalmente.
Boa aquisição!


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2013 às 17:28)

Geiras disse:


> Hum...tenho a PCE que é um clone da Watson e nunca consegui ter dados da radiação solar



A marca não define o modelo. Neste caso e pelo que entendi trata-se de uma Watson já com piranómetro.

Parabéns pela aquisição e pela instalação que me parece bastante boa à primeira vista


----------



## hvalentim (21 Mar 2013 às 20:19)

Geiras disse:


> Hum...tenho a PCE que é um clone da Watson e nunca consegui ter dados da radiação solar



Tanto quanto sei as especificações da PCE FWS-20 não fazem menção a essa funcionalidade e olhando as fotos é aparente a falta pelo menos da semi-esfera branca que ao lado da célula fotovoltaica a providencia na Watson.


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Mar 2013 às 03:28)

Tanto quando sei não se trata de um verdadeiro piranómetro, mas sim de um sensor de intensidade luminosa (daí apresentar os valores em Lux). Quando apresenta os valores em W/m2 fá-lo utilizando uma formula de conversão valida apenas para a gama de radiação verde (555nm): 683 Lux = 1 W/m2.






Se estou enganado, agradeço correcção até porque, embora consciente da  pouca precisão dos resultados, estou a tentar construir um sensor, baseado exactamente no principio utilizado por esta estação.

Parabens pela instalação que parece muito bem cuidada.


----------



## hvalentim (22 Mar 2013 às 09:54)

Obrigado pela foto. É muito esclarecedora.

Esse é o factor de conversão usado pelo Cumulus: LuxToWM2=0.0079.

Sob a semi-esfera sempre existe então um filtro verde, consoante li algures?

Continuo no entanto sem perceber porque é que a própria consola reporta valores w/m2 inteiramente distintos, e a que lógica é que estes obedecem(?).

Seja, por ex, neste instante:

26101 lux = 38.2 w/m2 na consola e 206 w/m2  calculados pelo Cumulus.


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Mar 2013 às 14:04)

Considerando que não existe nenhuma forma correcta de converter valores em Lux para W/m2, utilizam-se por vezes formulas como as que produzem os resultados indicados.
No caso da sua estação, ela quando apresenta os resultados em W/m2, aplica internamente a formula 683Lux = 1 W/m2, que como referido é apenas válida para a radiação verde, já o Cumulus utiliza uma outra aproximação, que até me parece mais corrrecta, pois tende a ter em conta uma maior gama do expectro da radiação solar.
A conversão que o Cumulos faz é exactamente a que referiu 1 Lux = 0,0079 W/m2
A razão da diferença advem da utlização de formulas destintas.


----------



## hvalentim (22 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

*Calculo de W/m2 a partir de Lux*

OK. Creio que já "encaixei". 

Parafraseando 


O factor de conversão da consola da estação usa 1 Lux = 0.001464129 W/m2

O Cumulus usa o factor 1 Lux = 0,0079 W/m2

Assim, grosso modo, a consola dá o valor atendendo ao espectro da luz visível - em termos médios deste, usando eminentemente a cor verde, ao seu centro (para o que estará dotada de um filtro).

O Cumulus por seu turno tenta fazer uma extrapolação para a totalidade da radiação electromagnética - o que em si não pode ser inteiramente correcto dispensando-se de atender às variações na "intensidade" da onda em função da elevação solar ao longo do dia.

Tenho observado com curiosidade que, no Cumulus, o valor de W/m2 assim calculado tende a suplantar os máximos teóricos (estou a usar um factor de transmissão de 0,80) quando o Sol está mais baixo (altura do nascer e do ocaso). Ver gráfico infra.






Ref.s:
http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3979
http://www.colorado.edu/ASEN/asen5519/17light.htm


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Estou a gostar de ver, a ver se a PCE faz um modelo novo, ou melhora a existente com este upgrade.


----------



## hvalentim (26 Mar 2013 às 19:42)

*Instalação e configuração de uma estação Fine Offset/Watson W-8681-Solar*

Dois artigos produzidos a propósito que reflectem a experiência e podem eventualmente ter interesse:

*1. "Instalação e configuração de uma estação meteorológica Fine Offset/Watson W-8681-Solar. Lições aprendidas" >>*
Tabela de Conteúdos:
1. Melhorar a qualidade das leituras (humidade e temperatura)
1.1 Construir um radiation shield
1.2 Adicionar um filtro de sujidade ao pluviómetro
2. Ajustar a pressão atmosférica
3. Calibrar os valores das horas de Sol no Cumulus
4. Melhorar a previsão de curto prazo no Cumulus
5. Porquê optar pelo Cumulus e não por outra aplicação qualquer, por ex. o Weather Display?
5.1 Vantagens do Cumulus
5.2 Limites e problemas do Cumulus
6 - Importância de ancorar bem o mastro
7 - Apontar o cata-vento para o norte verdadeiro
8 - Dicas menos evidentes para operar a estação e respectiva consola
8.1 Forçar a aquisição de sinal em caso de perda
8.2 Melhorar a recepção fornecendo alimentação eléctrica externa à consola
9 - Colocar os dados na Internet
10 - Produto Final. Fotos da instalação e website​

*2. "Estimating photovoltaic production out of solar radiation values provided by weather stations" >>*


----------



## hvalentim (5 Mai 2013 às 12:36)

Acabo de renovar *a página da estação >>*, tentando melhorar a navegabilidade e incorporando novas funcionalidades e fontes de informação. Se possível agradeço uma visita e _feedback_. Obrigado.


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Mai 2013 às 02:00)

Não me lembro bem como estava antes, creio que adicionou informação sobre as marés, o que faz sentido para uma estação localizada perto do mar.
No geral, acho que fez um bom trabalho na personalização da template standard do Cumulus, adicionando muitas opções extra.

Nunca pensou experimentar as templates Saratoga?

Cumps


----------



## hvalentim (10 Mai 2013 às 10:54)

Werk_AG disse:


> Nunca pensou experimentar as templates Saratoga?



Obrigado pelo _feedback_.

Relativamente aos templates Saragota, experimentei mas francamente não gostei, limitei-me a aproveitar algumas funcionalidades úteis, como o _scrapping _do UVI.

_In the long run_, tenciono usar um Drupal, que permite uma facilidade no processamento e apresentação dos dados fantástica e total. Mas para isso vou ter que abandonar o Cumulus em favor de algo que suporte guardar os registos em MySQL. Bem sei que existem para tal uns _scripts workaround_ com o Cumulus mas pressupõem que a estação esteja activa 24/24 horas.

Enfim, o Cumulus é uma solução simpática sobretudo na medida em que consome poucos recursos e se põe a funcionar rapidamente por oposição ao Weather Display que não só é um _resource hog _ como tem uma interface positivamente "macaca". Mas não há dúvida que o segundo é um programa muito mais completo.

Em alternativa, e é nisso que pretendo apostar, talvez seja possível chegar lá com o Weewx para, no essencial, capturar e guardar os dados, aproveitando depois as possibilidades do Drupal para tudo o resto.


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Mai 2013 às 03:18)

> ...abandonar o Cumulus em favor de algo que suporte guardar os registos em MySQL



Pelo que se fala lá pelo site do Cumulus, é bem possivel que no futuro o Cumulos venha a utilizar MySQL



> Bem sei que existem para tal uns scripts workaround com o Cumulus mas pressupõem que a estação esteja activa 24/24 horas.



Embora sem utilização por agora, apenas para arquivo futuro, usando o Cumulus Toolbox e um pequeno script no server, estou a guardar os dados do dayfile.txt em MySQL. O processo é totalmente automático e ocorre um minutos depois da meia noite.



> ...pressupõem que a estação esteja activa 24/24 horas.



Tendo a estação a fornecer dados online, não tem de estar activa 24/24 horas?



> Weather Display que não só é um resource hog como tem uma interface positivamente "macaca".



Não consigo gostar "daquilo"! É feio!
Tem imensas opções, é certamente muito completo, mas aquela interface... Para um software que é pago e que parece ser o mais usado mundialmente, justificava já terem concebido uma interface mais apelativa, aquilo parece dos primórdios das interfaces gráficas.



> ...aproveitando depois as possibilidades do Drupal para tudo o resto.



O Drupal não conheço, usei o Joomla durante uns anos, mas faz algum tempo que não mexo em CMS's


----------



## ijv (11 Mai 2013 às 17:19)

Eu neste momento uso o,joomla e estou muito satisfeito, tenho muitos scripts la do modelo que usava anteriormente do saratoga. So tenho pena de eu não saber mesmo incluir alguns scripts no joomla sem ser por iframes.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

Boas,
Bom Trabalho


----------

